# Insulation for target



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Won't stop an arrow. Use old clothes


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

09blackonblack said:


> Won't stop an arrow. Use old clothes


X2 - I tried it and the arrow blew through it like it was not there.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Its neat making your own targets BUT at the end of the day I have found a cheap target works fine for years. Think I paid $30 5 or 6 years ago for a target and bet it has several thousand shots in it.

There is NO NEW foam material that will do the job AND is Cheaper than buying a target. You can always come ahead with hay bales, a burlap say full of olf clothes, and carpet scraps.


----------



## burtsr (May 19, 2010)

I went to my local grocery store and got the clear plastic that the food pallets come wrapped in. Make balls out of it stepping on them to flatten as much as possible. Stops my 275fps arrows about 1/2 way.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

save grocery bags for a few months, when you stuff them in the bag make sure not to put a bunch of bags inside one, put each one in separately. the stop my arrows fine.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

If you know of a place on a country road where folks dump old furniture and mattresses, go there and slit them open and get the cotton batting/stuffing and stuff it into doubled burlap sacks. Stuff it and stuff it until you can't get any more inside and stuff it some more. Sew the top shut with paracord, spray paint a bunch of spots on it, and have at it. If the outer sacks start to wear, just put it in another one and if the arrows start to penetrate too far, lay it down and kick it around, stomp it, etc. to redistribute the stuffing, and start shooting again. Just keep it out of the rain. If you don't have any burlap sacks, the white woven corn sacks (100-lb size) work well too--doubled or tripled.


----------



## HHHOutdoors (Jan 7, 2011)

I attempted to make a DIY target out of an old 40lb feed corn bag and some styrofoam insulation. I cut 2 boards out of the insulation and stuffed it into the bag, then duct taped it shut. I spray painted little circles on the target just for something to aim at. The target actually worked great, stopped an arrow pretty good (shooting only 40lbs at about 20 yards away), problem was that the little tiny particles from the insulation completely scratched up the arrow and tore up the wraps. If you can find a similar material that wont scratch the arrow, I have a feeling it would work good.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Seems like I remember a DIY thread on AT about someone who took a few of those blow in insulation bundles from Home Depot, fastened them tightly together with pallet wrap and he said they worked well. There were photos also. They're compressed when you buy them so you don't want to open the package. You want to just fasten several together as is. It must have been a different kind than you're looking at because they cost a good bit more than $5.99.


----------



## Danno75 (Jul 11, 2007)

I have an old Block Target that was worn out. I drilled 4 holes in it and filled it up from the inside out with this stuff.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...alogId=10053&R=100068117&catEntryId=100068117

I have always wanted to take a cardboard box and fill it up with this expanding foam. I am guessing it would work very well given how my old Block Target is just like new. It stops the arrow!


----------



## Bowtechbum (Nov 23, 2011)

Get some 1.5" thick pink styrafoam insulation board. Cut three pieces the same size n duct tape them together. Works great arrows and bolts...


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

09blackonblack said:


> Won't stop an arrow. Use old clothes


this^^^


----------



## StephenC8 (Dec 15, 2011)

goodwill will give you stained clothes, towels, and linens for free..... make a bag out of a crappy tarp or burlap (or you can get the ikea shopping bags if you don't want to make a bag) and stuff it full of the free cloth.... i hate the scum stuck to my arrows and this works great... just beware of jeans with rivets/metal buttons on it or zippers, cut those out and stuff away. that's probably the cheapest solution i can think of. Personally, a $40.00 morrell or delta speedbag works great for a long time and when you've annihilated the face, fluff up the filling, wrap another tarp around it, and sew it together with paracord.


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been playing around with a lot of targets including DIY targets. If you are shooting 40#, you can get away with just about any $30 or $40 bag target and save the hassle of making one. I shoot 63# and aluminum 2315 arrows and it seems to destroy targets (Block, Block Fusion, bag targets,...) so I tried making my own. Did the plastic bags stuffed into a 100# feed sack. Worked as well as any bag target. Works great for my son shooting 25#. I am having good luck with a DIY clothing target. The only issue is I used up some plywood laying around and I only made if about 6 - 7" deep. I get a couple arrows poking out the back ever now and then. My neighbor was throwing out a trampoline so that is what I am using for the covering. Works pretty well and is relatively self healing. Doens't help to be using a bigger diameter arrow. My next DIY will stick with the clothing but be about 10 - 12" deep. As said before - if you are going to do a DIY, stuff it till you can't stuff anymore and then find a way to put half again as much in there. I still stuff a few more rags in my target. Takes a lot of effort but the tighter packed, the better stopping it will be.


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

1000% pallet plastic wrap.. I work FT in a warehouse and trust me, the stuff can be found anywhere for free. I'm still on the same rag bag ( I like them most due to the velcro top) for 2 yrs of shooting and using in the shop. Even stops my 225LB Excalibur Crossbow at 15 yrds in the shop. Pack it tight and shoot away. If you are shooting at the same dot and you see your tip penatrait the back, simply lay it flat on the floor and walk on it. It fills the hole you have been shooting out.... It's super light, no mess and no work to make. Not to mention,,,, it wont absorb rain or moisture being left outside...


----------



## thelefthand (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been shooting a morrel target for a few years, and I've really liked it, but it's about shot now only because it lives outside in the yard. Needs a new face. I'm hoping to get a X bow by next year so I'm thinking that I will disassemble that target, and rebuild it adding more "stuff" to it, and a face/bag. 

For a broad head target, I went the foam insulation route. I've read of others doing this as well. I took a piece of fan fold, (1/2" x 48" x 50 ft?) and cut it into pcs that were 12" x 18" and then stacked all those on top of each other. Then I cut a scrap 2x6 into two 17" pcs and a scrap 2x4 four 12" pcs. I laid the 18" pcs parallel to the foam stack on both sides to make it like a sandwich. I stood the 12" pcs on end at the 4 corners so that they were perpendicular to the other pcs. I then took a 1" ratchet strap and wrapped that around everything to draw it down tight. The 12" pcs will slide towards the center a little bit, but they help keep the pressure from the wratchet strap directed towards sandwiching the foam stack together, rather than trying to bend the 2x6 in half. Then flip the stack up on end using the 12" pcs as legs that are laying on the ground, and WALA instant temporary broadhead target. I'm only shooting about 260 fps, but depending on how tight I run the ratchet strap, this should easily stop a bolt from a X bow. The biggest draw back is that it does leave a film on my carbon arrow after 2 or 3 shots. Since I'm only shooting each arrow 5 or 6 times a year at this target, I just rub the film off. It's not the best target in the world but it does the job, and my other BH targets were no longer able to do the job. It's small (maybe 18x18) but again, I've already sighted in the bow and I'm only shooting one or two arrows at it a time to check my POI with that arrow and a BH with old blades, and it didn't cost me $70+ because it was made entirely from scrap leftover stuff that I have laying around in my way every day. For the 2 or 3 days a year that I shoot broadheads at targets, this has proved to be a very good solution for me even though it is a bit of a compromise.


----------

